# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  گرگان - بجنورد - ساری... کدام برای رشته دندانپزشکی بهتره؟!

## m.a_935267

سلام
من رتبم حدود 300 منطقه ۳ شده و میخوام دندانپزشکی بزنم
من به بجنورد نزدیکم حدود 2 ساعت فاصله دارم. ولی فقط ۲ ساله که دندانپزشکی میگیره
از گرگان حدود ۳ ساعت فاصله دارم
از ساری هم حدود 5 ساعت

به نظرتون کدوم یکی رو بالاتر بزنم؟! کسی هست اهل این شهرا باشه بتونه بگه دانشگاه های کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## artim

> سلام
> من رتبم حدود 300 منطقه ۳ شده و میخوام دندانپزشکی بزنم
> من به بجنورد نزدیکم حدود 2 ساعت فاصله دارم. ولی فقط ۲ ساله که دندانپزشکی میگیره
> از گرگان حدود ۳ ساعت فاصله دارم
> از ساری هم حدود 5 ساعت
> 
> به نظرتون کدوم یکی رو بالاتر بزنم؟! کسی هست اهل این شهرا باشه بتونه بگه دانشگاه های کدوم بهتره؟


بجنورد بهتره

----------


## m.a_935267

> بجنورد بهتره


من خودم خیلی شک دارم کدومو بزنم!
گرگان شهر باکلاسیه ولی بجنورد خیلی دلتنگه برام!
ساری هم یکم دوره
راستش در اصل بین بجنورد و گرگان موندم. نزدیکی بجنورد خیلی برام خوبه ولی تعداد هیات علمی بجنورد دندانش 14 نفره ولی گرگان 34 نفر حدودا. احتمال میدم گرگان از بجنورد قویتر باشه

----------


## artim

> من خودم خیلی شک دارم کدومو بزنم!
> گرگان شهر باکلاسیه ولی بجنورد خیلی دلتنگه برام!
> ساری هم یکم دوره
> راستش در اصل بین بجنورد و گرگان موندم. نزدیکی بجنورد خیلی برام خوبه ولی تعداد هیات علمی بجنورد دندانش 14 نفره ولی گرگان 34 نفر حدودا. احتمال میدم گرگان از بجنورد قویتر باشه


بجنورد کمی بهتره به هر حال

----------


## m.a_935267

> بجنورد کمی بهتره به هر حال


تازه تاسیس بودنش بد نیست؟
گرگان از 89 دندان گرفته ولی بجنورد از 92
امکانتشون رو هم اطلاع ندارم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

برو شمال حالش رو ببر/

----------


## artim

> تازه تاسیس بودنش بد نیست؟
> گرگان از 89 دندان گرفته ولی بجنورد از 92
> امکانتشون رو هم اطلاع ندارم


رتبه پایین تر میگیره و اینکه بهت نزدیکه میگم
وگرنه هر جور نظر خودته

----------


## m.a_935267

> برو شمال حالش رو ببر/


هوای گرگان شرجی و گرم نیست؟
راستش من تا حالا گرگان نرفتم!
فقط میدونم حدود 3 ساعت اینا راهه واسم
بجنوردم که رفتم خیلی شهر کوچیک و دلتنگیه برام

----------


## khaan

جایی رو بزن که راحت باشه برات. اصلا مهم نیست چندساله میگیره. چون بجنورد نزدیکتر هستی اونجا رو بزن.  ضمن اینکه بجنورد زیاد دانشجو داره وشهر دانشجویی هست بر خلاف گرگان که توش حتی کتاب هم پیدا نمیشه. بجنورد بهتر میتونی درس بخونی.

----------


## M a s o u d

*به نظر من حداقل یه بار گرگان برو.
3 ساعته دیگه. می ارزه بری شهرش رو ببینی.*

----------


## m.a_935267

> *به نظر من حداقل یه بار گرگان برو.
> 3 ساعته دیگه. می ارزه بری شهرش رو ببینی.*


شما گرگانی هستی؟
چجوریه دانشگاه پزشکیش؟
خوابگاه داره؟
شهر بزرگیه؟

----------


## M a s o u d

> شما گرگانی هستی؟
> چجوریه دانشگاه پزشکیش؟
> خوابگاه داره؟
> شهر بزرگیه؟


*نه.خود گرگان زندگی نمیکنم.
خوابگاه نداره.
شهر قشنگیه. ولی من کلا گفتم بری نگاه کنی.
من نمیتونم بین این دوتا شهر مقایسه کنم.چون بجنورد رو ندیدم.*

----------


## m.a_935267

> *نه.خود گرگان زندگی نمیکنم.
> خوابگاه نداره.
> شهر قشنگیه. ولی من کلا گفتم بری نگاه کنی.
> من نمیتونم بین این دوتا شهر مقایسه کنم.چون بجنورد رو ندیدم.*


خوابگاه نداره؟!
هردانشگاهی که تاسیس میشه اولین جایی که میسازن خوابگاهشه! شاید الکی میگن نداریم بعدا درخواست بدی تحویل بدن
لطفا اگه کسی بجنورد یا گرگان تحصیل میکنه بیاد بگه چجوریه این دو شهر

----------


## artim

> خوابگاه نداره؟!
> هردانشگاهی که تاسیس میشه اولین جایی که میسازن خوابگاهشه! شاید الکی میگن نداریم بعدا درخواست بدی تحویل بدن
> لطفا اگه کسی بجنورد یا گرگان تحصیل میکنه بیاد بگه چجوریه این دو شهر


خوابگاه که داره نهایتا خودگردان

----------


## m.a_935267

> خوابگاه که داره نهایتا خودگردان


خودگردان ارزش نداره. شام که ندن فایده نداره خونه بگیری با این اوصاف بهتره!
هنوز تردید دارم بعد تهران و مشهد کدومو اول بزنم. بجنورد یا گرگان...

----------


## M a s o u d

> خوابگاه نداره؟!
> هردانشگاهی که تاسیس میشه اولین جایی که میسازن خوابگاهشه! شاید الکی میگن نداریم بعدا درخواست بدی تحویل بدن
> لطفا اگه کسی بجنورد یا گرگان تحصیل میکنه بیاد بگه چجوریه این دو شهر


*تعهدی برای دادن خوابگاه ندارن.*

----------


## artim

> خودگردان ارزش نداره. شام که ندن فایده نداره خونه بگیری با این اوصاف بهتره!
> هنوز تردید دارم بعد تهران و مشهد کدومو اول بزنم. بجنورد یا گرگان...


شام رو میگیری میاری خوابگاه میخوری
مگه خوابگاه تو دانشگاه باشه شام رو میارن واست اینجور ک نیست

----------


## m.a_935267

> شام رو میگیری میاری خوابگاه میخوری
> مگه خوابگاه تو دانشگاه باشه شام رو میارن واست اینجور ک نیست


والا من تهران بودم به کسی که خوابگاهی نبود شام هم نمیدادن!
کسی که خودگردانه شام هم نمیدن بهش دیگه

----------


## M a s o u d

> خودگردان ارزش نداره. شام که ندن فایده نداره خونه بگیری با این اوصاف بهتره!
> هنوز تردید دارم بعد تهران و مشهد کدومو اول بزنم. بجنورد یا گرگان...


*چرا شما بابل رو نمیزنین؟؟؟*

----------


## artim

> والا من تهران بودم به کسی که خوابگاهی نبود شام هم نمیدادن!
> کسی که خودگردانه شام هم نمیدن بهش دیگه


نه عزیز اینجور نیست ربطی به خوابگاه نداره
شام رو به دانشجوهاش میدن هر کس رزرو کنه شام داره

----------


## khaan

> والا من تهران بودم به کسی که خوابگاهی نبود شام هم نمیدادن!
> کسی که خودگردانه شام هم نمیدن بهش دیگه


همه دانشجوها شام رو داشتن پارسال. برای ما 1700 تومن بود برای روزانه ها 850 تومن.

----------


## m.a_935267

> همه دانشجوها شام رو داشتن پارسال. برای ما 1700 تومن بود برای روزانه ها 850 تومن.


پس بستگی به دانشگاه داره که شام بده یا نه.
چقدر غذاها گرون شده!
من یادمه نهار 150 تومن بود سال 89!!!!!!!
یادش بخیر

----------


## m.a_935267

> *چرا شما بابل رو نمیزنین؟؟؟*


بابل که از ساری دورتر میشه واسم!
مگه از ساری بهتره؟؟

----------


## M a s o u d

> بابل که از ساری دورتر میشه واسم!
> مگه از ساری بهتره؟؟


*اره.بابل تیپ 1 حساب میشه.از ساری بهتره.
خب دورتر بشه.ازدواج کردی؟؟؟ بهت خوابگاه میدن دیگه...
*

----------


## m.a_935267

> *اره.بابل تیپ 1 حساب میشه.از ساری بهتره.
> خب دورتر بشه.ازدواج کردی؟؟؟ بهت خوابگاه میدن دیگه...
> *


ازدواج؟! شوخیت گرفته؟!

بذار از گوگل مپ ببینم اصلا بابل کجا هست!

----------


## m.a_935267

بابل یکم دورتر از ساری میشه واسم دیگه حوصله این همه راه رو ندارم!
نمیدونم دیگه گرگان یا بجنورد؟!

----------


## saeid_NRT

اگه جايي رشته اي تازه اومده باشه احتمال کمبود امکانات زياده. مثلا وقتي اروميه تازه دندان پزشکي آورده بود يه مدت مشکل پاراکلينيک داشتن.
به نظرم گرگانو بزن.
راجع به خوابگاه و غذا هم که مشکلي نيس. شامو تو سلف دانشگاه بخور... اصلا چه بهتر ظرفم کثيف نميشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Defne

سلام.
 به نظر من بجنورد واقعا شهر کوچیک و دلگیریه(باز بجنوردیای عزیز جبهه نگیرن) وقتی انتخاب بهتری تو دانشگاه میتونی بزنی هرچی دانشگاه بهتر باشه به نظر من احتمال موفقیتت بیشتره.به ترتیب دانشگاه بچین.واقعا دانشگاه مهمه اینقد راحت طلب نباشین سر مسافت یاچیزای دیگه قید چیزای مهمترو بزنین.البته نظر من بود

----------


## m.a_935267

بابل واقعا از ساری و گرگان قویتره؟!
شهر بزرگی هست؟

----------


## eli94

> *اره.بابل تیپ 1 حساب میشه.از ساری بهتره.
> خب دورتر بشه.ازدواج کردی؟؟؟ بهت خوابگاه میدن دیگه...
> *


دانشگاه گیلان تیپ  چنده؟

----------


## M a s o u d

> بابل واقعا از ساری و گرگان قویتره؟!
> شهر بزرگی هست؟


بله.از هردو بهتره.به خصوص از گرگان.

----------


## M a s o u d

> دانشگاه گیلان تیپ  چنده؟


بابل رو هم از یکی شنیدم. گیلان رو نمیدونم.

----------


## M a s o u d

فهرست رتبه بندی دانشگاههای برتر علوم پزشکی کشور

----------


## rez657

من گرگانم  شهره با حالی یه ایگه برا شهرش میگی عالیه من شهرای زیادی رفتم اما هیجا رو ب گرگان ترجیع نمی دوم   دکترای خوبی داره اما حیقتش از دانشگا هاش نمی دونم  البته پسر دایم پزشکی میخونه ساری  از شهرش راضی نیه راستم میگه گرگان کجا ساری کجا 
42116
   در مورد ساری ساری شهری یه ک خیابوناش داغونه اکثرا ترافیکای سنگین داره   اعصاب خورد کنه

----------


## rez657

اگه اطلاعات  میخای  خاص از گرگان مخای بگو 
54

----------


## m.a_935267

> اگه اطلاعات  میخای  خاص از گرگان مخای بگو 
> 54


دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گرگان خارج از شهره؟
خوابگاه داره؟
فضای دانشگاهش بزرگه؟

شهر گرگان جای تفریح چی داره؟

----------


## setarehshab

حالا شما بزن بلاخره یکی قبولی بلاخره شهر دوره

----------


## rez657

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گرگان خارج از شهره؟
> خوابگاه داره؟
> فضای دانشگاهش بزرگه؟
> 
> شهر گرگان جای تفریح چی داره؟


  داخل شهره   خوابگاه نمی دونم   تفریه خخخ   ببین من رامسر  . نور . سی سنگان . تنکا بن  همشون رفتم حتی خیلی جاها دیگه هیجا رو ب گرگان تریج نمی دوم گرگان همین که ا شالیکوبیش بری تا نهار خورانش (جنگلش )
خودش یه دنیای س چه برسه جاهای تفریحیش  خلاصه امدی حالشو می بری     و پشیمون نمیشی

----------


## alihoseini

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گرگان خارج از شهره؟
> خوابگاه داره؟
> فضای دانشگاهش بزرگه؟
> 
> شهر گرگان جای تفریح چی داره؟


عاغا ی شهری هستش توی فاصله 21 کیلومتری گرگان به اسم کردکوی که من اهل کردکوی  هستم.
 ی جنگل توپ داره واسه تفریح خیالت راحت!! :Yahoo (76): 
دانشگاهش هم که کردکوی رو که تموم کنی میرسی اول دانشگاه علوم پزشکی!!!
از شهرم دور نیست!!!
نزدیک استانداریه.
سطح علمیش اون طوری که من شنیدم خوبه!!!
ضرر نمی کنی

----------


## m.a_935267

> عاغا ی شهری هستش توی فاصله 21 کیلومتری گرگان به اسم کردکوی که من اهل کردکوی  هستم.
>  ی جنگل توپ داره واسه تفریح خیالت راحت!!
> دانشگاهش هم که کردکوی رو که تموم کنی میرسی اول دانشگاه علوم پزشکی!!!
> از شهرم دور نیست!!!
> نزدیک استانداریه.
> سطح علمیش اون طوری که من شنیدم خوبه!!!
> ضرر نمی کنی


من که گرگانو اول زدم! بعد بجنورد بعدم ساری و بابل
ممنون جهت راهنمایی

----------


## alihoseini

> من که گرگانو اول زدم! بعد بجنورد بعدم ساری و بابل ممنون جهت راهنمایی


 ایشالله موفق شی!!!

----------


## sin fc

من تعجب می کنم چرا بعضی از دوستان دانشگاه گرگان و بجنورد رو از ساری بالاتر گذاشتن . ساری علاوه بر اینکه شهر خیلی بهتری نسبت به بجنوردو گرگانه ، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بهتری داره. البته علوم پزشکی بابل از این 3 تام قوی تره و توصیه می کنم اول اونو بزنی دوست عزیز. در ضمن زیاد نگران دوری نباش. به هرحال شما قراره از شهر خودت دور بشی حالا چه بجنورد چه ساری. اینا بهم نزدیکن و تفاوت زیادی از این لحاظ برای شما ایجاد نمیکنن...

----------


## alihoseini

> من تعجب می کنم چرا بعضی از دوستان دانشگاه گرگان و بجنورد رو از ساری بالاتر گذاشتن . ساری علاوه بر اینکه شهر خیلی بهتری نسبت به بجنوردو گرگانه ، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بهتری داره. البته علوم پزشکی بابل از این 3 تام قوی تره و توصیه می کنم اول اونو بزنی دوست عزیز. در ضمن زیاد نگران دوری نباش. به هرحال شما قراره از شهر خودت دور بشی حالا چه بجنورد چه ساری. اینا بهم نزدیکن و تفاوت زیادی از این لحاظ برای شما ایجاد نمیکنن...


من حرفی از بالا تر و پایین تر بودن نزدم فقط شرایطشو گفتم همین!!!

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام
> من رتبم حدود 300 منطقه ۳ شده و میخوام دندانپزشکی بزنم
> من به بجنورد نزدیکم حدود 2 ساعت فاصله دارم. ولی فقط ۲ ساله که دندانپزشکی میگیره
> از گرگان حدود ۳ ساعت فاصله دارم
> از ساری هم حدود 5 ساعت
> 
> به نظرتون کدوم یکی رو بالاتر بزنم؟! کسی هست اهل این شهرا باشه بتونه بگه دانشگاه های کدوم بهتره؟


سلام
من ساری زندگی میکنم
یکی از دوستام هم دندانپزشکی ساری قبول شدش و ورودیِ 93 بودش.
اینطور ک به نظر میاد دوستِ من راضی هستش، به نظر خودم هم ساری بهتره.
راستی خوابگاه هم میدن

----------


## m.a_935267

> سلام
> من ساری زندگی میکنم
> یکی از دوستام هم دندانپزشکی ساری قبول شدش و ورودیِ 93 بودش.
> اینطور ک به نظر میاد دوستِ من راضی هستش، به نظر خودم هم ساری بهتره.
> راستی خوابگاه هم میدن


فعلا که اینجوری زدم:
تهران
مشهد
گرگان
بجنورد
ساری
بابل
سمنان
رشت

باز بیشتر پرس و جو میکنم
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> فعلا که اینجوری زدم:
> تهران
> مشهد
> گرگان
> بجنورد
> ساری
> بابل
> سمنان
> رشت
> ...


ببین اگه از نظر رتبه ی دانشگاهی نگاه کنی بابل یه سروگردن سر تره الکی که تیپ یک نشده که پیشنهادم اینه که بیشتر تحقیق کنی

----------


## m.a_935267

> ببین اگه از نظر رتبه ی دانشگاهی نگاه کنی بابل یه سروگردن سر تره الکی که تیپ یک نشده که پیشنهادم اینه که بیشتر تحقیق کنی


بابل خیلی واسم دور میشه!
یعنی ارزش داره به جای مرکز استان برم توی شهرستان درس بخونم؟ خوابگاه میده بابل؟

----------


## fantom

استاد افشار گفتن هر وقت خواستید چند دانشکده رو مقایسه کنید تعدادا اعضای هیئت علمی اون دانشکده و مخصوصا تعداد اتاد تمام براتون تو اولویت اول باشه

----------


## m.a_935267

> استاد افشار گفتن هر وقت خواستید چند دانشکده رو مقایسه کنید تعدادا اعضای هیئت علمی اون دانشکده و مخصوصا تعداد اتاد تمام براتون تو اولویت اول باشه


می ارزه به جای ساری بری بابل؟ شهر قشنگیه ؟

----------


## Mehran93071

شما شرایط خودتم در نظر بگیر  :Yahoo (105):  مثلا مسافت شاید برات مهم باشه و چیز های دیگه البته امکانات رفاهی دانشگاه رو هم در نظر بگیر

----------


## m.a_935267

> شما شرایط خودتم در نظر بگیر  مثلا مسافت شاید برات مهم باشه و چیز های دیگه البته امکانات رفاهی دانشگاه رو هم در نظر بگیر


باید با هرکدوم از این دانشگاه ها تماس بگیرم ببینم خوابگاه میدن یا نه
بجنورد زنگ زدم انگار در و پیکر نداره! هیچ جاش جواب نمیدن!!

----------


## M a s o u d

> بابل خیلی واسم دور میشه!
> یعنی ارزش داره به جای مرکز استان برم توی شهرستان درس بخونم؟ خوابگاه میده بابل؟


بابل تعهد نمیده ولی من چن روز پیش با یکی از دانشجو های پزشکیش صحبت کردم گفت خوابگاه میدن.

----------


## m.a_935267

من دیدم شمال بهتر از هرجایی واسه من هستش

اینجوری شده الان:

دندان تهران
دندان مشهد
دندان گرگان
دندان ساری
دندان بابل
دندان بجنورد
دندان رشت
...

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> بابل خیلی واسم دور میشه!
> یعنی ارزش داره به جای مرکز استان برم توی شهرستان درس بخونم؟ خوابگاه میده بابل؟


بله ، نمی دونم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

> شما شرایط خودتم در نظر بگیر  مثلا مسافت شاید برات مهم باشه و چیز های دیگه البته امکانات رفاهی دانشگاه رو هم در نظر بگیر


حرفتون مثل این می مونه که توی زاهدان زندگی کنی بعد بگی که چون تهران دوره و ممکنه که خوابگاه ندنن من نمیرم  من دیگه حرفی ندارم

----------


## saeid_NRT

> بابل خیلی واسم دور میشه!
> یعنی ارزش داره به جای مرکز استان برم توی شهرستان درس بخونم؟ خوابگاه میده بابل؟


يه تجربه شخصي دارم . اينکه اگه تا يه حدي از خونه دور بشي, ديگه فرقي نداره که ١٠٠يا ۵٠٠يا هزاراران کيلومتر باشه.
پشيمون شدن به مدت هفت سال! خيلي سنگين تر از دوريه. دوري عادت ميشه بعد يه مدت با مردم اون شهر خو ميگيري و يکي ازهمونا ميشي....

----------


## Alfredo

شما داری دانشگاه ساری که سظح یک کشور هست و یکی از 10 سرامد قطب هست رو با دانشگاه سطح 2 گرگان و نوپا بجنورد مقایسه می کنی؟ میدونی سطح ساری چقدر بالاتره؟
بد نیست این لینک رو ببینی
آموزشي. دبيرخانه شوراي گسترش دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي - تيپ بندي دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي

----------


## m.a_935267

> شما داری دانشگاه ساری که سظح یک کشور هست و یکی از 10 سرامد قطب هست رو با دانشگاه سطح 2 گرگان و نوپا بجنورد مقایسه می کنی؟ میدونی سطح ساری چقدر بالاتره؟
> بد نیست این لینک رو ببینی
> آموزشي. دبيرخانه شوراي گسترش دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي - تيپ بندي دانشگاه هاي علوم پزشكي


راستش دیگه زیاد بار علمی دانشگاه واسه من مهم نیست!
یه بار رفتیم تهران دیدیم خبر خاصی نیست فقط پاس کردن درسا سختره توی دانشگاه بهتر! من که فرق دیگه ای توی دانشگاه ها نمی بینم
به همین خاطر ایندفه میخوام برم یه جای خوب و نزدیک نه یه جای دور و تیپ ۱
من که بعد تهران و مشهد گرگان و ساری و بابل و بعد هم بجنورد رو میزنم
درضمن تو رشته های علوم پزشکی بیمار هرگز از دکتر سوال نمیکنه کجا درس خوندی دکتر!!!

----------


## Alfredo

> راستش دیگه زیاد بار علمی دانشگاه واسه من مهم نیست!
> یه بار رفتیم تهران دیدیم خبر خاصی نیست فقط پاس کردن درسا سختره توی دانشگاه بهتر! من که فرق دیگه ای توی دانشگاه ها نمی بینم
> به همین خاطر ایندفه میخوام برم یه جای خوب و نزدیک نه یه جای دور و تیپ ۱
> من که بعد تهران و مشهد گرگان و ساری و بابل و بعد هم بجنورد رو میزنم
> درضمن تو رشته های علوم پزشکی بیمار هرگز از دکتر سوال نمیکنه کجا درس خوندی دکتر!!!


قرار نیست کسی بهتون بگه کجا درس خوندین.کیفیت بالاتر امکانات تحصیلی و سطح بالا تر استاد ها تو اینده خودتون مهمه.هرگز خودتونو با دانشجویی که توی تهران تحصیل کرده مقایسه نکنین.سطح کیفی استاد ها وشیوه ی تدریس دروس تو هر دانشگاه بسیار متفاوته.دانشگاه های نوپا و تیپ 2 توی خیلی موارد تدریسی و امکانات اموزشی و استاد هاشون مشکل دارن و وای به حال موقعی که تازه رشته رو اورده باشن.تهییه بیمار..امکانات بیمارستان ها کلینیک های اموزشی..تهیه جنین..لام..کیفیت و تعداد جسد..نوع تدریس و کیفیت استاد...میزان کیفیت کلینیک ا و بخش ها.سظح کیفی استاد های بالینی و رزیدنت ها..در دسترس بودن بخش و بیمار برای تدریس بالین.این یه دید خیلی بچه گانست ک بگین دیدیم خبر خاصی نیست فقط پاس کردن درسا سختره
هرجور خودتون مایلین.چند سال بعد که وارد اموزش کلینیکی شدین به حرف الان من خواهید رسید.
من دیگه جوابی تو این تاپیک نمیدم

----------


## m.a_935267

> قرار نیست کسی بهتون بگه کجا درس خوندین.کیفیت بالاتر امکانات تحصیلی و سطح بالا تر استاد ها تو اینده خودتون مهمه.هرگز خودتونو با دانشجویی که توی تهران تحصیل کرده مقایسه نکنین.سطح کیفی استاد ها وشیوه ی تدریس دروس تو هر دانشگاه بسیار متفاوته.دانشگاه های نوپا و تیپ 2 توی خیلی موارد تدریسی و امکانات اموزشی و استاد هاشون مشکل دارن و وای به حال موقعی که تازه رشته رو اورده باشن.تهییه بیمار..امکانات بیمارستان ها کلینیک های اموزشی..تهیه جنین..لام..کیفیت و تعداد جسد..نوع تدریس و کیفیت استاد...میزان کیفیت کلینیک ا و بخش ها.سظح کیفی استاد های بالینی و رزیدنت ها..در دسترس بودن بخش و بیمار برای تدریس بالین.این یه دید خیلی بچه گانست ک بگین دیدیم خبر خاصی نیست فقط پاس کردن درسا سختره
> هرجور خودتون مایلین.چند سال بعد که وارد اموزش کلینیکی شدین به حرف الان من خواهید رسید.
> من دیگه جوابی تو این تاپیک نمیدم


حالا جدا ساری بابل و گرگان چقدر سطح علمیشون با هم فرق داره؟
فکر نکنم اونقدر فرق داشته باشن که من بخوام 400 کیلومتر مسافت بیشتر برم بابل. حالا باز بیشتر تحقیق میکنم
الان بیرجندم تیپ ۲ حساب میشه ولی چندتا دکتر که بیرجند خوندن تو شهر ما هستن که از خیلیایی که تهران خوندن بهتر تشخیص میدن!!!
من که میگم مهم خود فرده که چجوری درس بخونه

----------


## mahdi100

اقا دانشگاه تبریز چطوره؟

----------


## Sara prs

up

----------


## Saeedt

گرگانی هستم ،از لحاظ علمی ب ترتیب ساری بعد گرگان از بجنورد اطلاعی ندارم ولی من جای شما بودم اول شهر خودم رو میزدم اینکه فلان دانشگاه دو سال سه سال قدمت بیشتری تو یه رشته داره اصلا مهم نیست اگه بین تهران و بجنورد ک مثلا ۳۰ سال اختلاف قدمت پذیرش دارن مقایسه کنی درسته ولی...

----------


## mahdi7798

اونقدرام کوچیک نیست...شما از دانشجویی های که اینجا اومدن بپرسی می فهمی چجوری از بجنورد تعریف می کنن
اما دانشکده دندونش که جدید اومده اصلا خوب نیست....خنده داره دانشگاه ساری رو با اینجا مقایسه کردن.
جدا از سطح علمی دانشگاهاش خود بجنورداز خیلی شهر های دیگه دل بازتره مخصوصا... :Yahoo (76): 


> سلام.
>  به نظر من بجنورد واقعا شهر کوچیک و دلگیریه(باز بجنوردیای عزیز جبهه نگیرن) وقتی انتخاب بهتری تو دانشگاه میتونی بزنی هرچی دانشگاه بهتر باشه به نظر من احتمال موفقیتت بیشتره.به ترتیب دانشگاه بچین.واقعا دانشگاه مهمه اینقد راحت طلب نباشین سر مسافت یاچیزای دیگه قید چیزای مهمترو بزنین.البته نظر من بود

----------


## _Hellish_

*دانشکده دندون ساری فوق العادس 

هم امکاناتش هم استاداش خیلی خوبن

نسبت به دانشکده پزشکی و دارو هم تازه ساخت تره 
*

----------


## fateme-s

> اونقدرام کوچیک نیست...شما از دانشجویی های که اینجا اومدن بپرسی می فهمی چجوری از بجنورد تعریف می کنن
> اما دانشکده دندونش که جدید اومده اصلا خوب نیست....خنده داره دانشگاه ساری رو با اینجا مقایسه کردن.
> جدا از سطح علمی دانشگاهاش خود بجنورداز خیلی شهر های دیگه دل بازتره مخصوصا...


جدا دندون بجنورد خیلی بده؟

----------


## mahdi7798

به نسبت ساری گفتم...از دانشجوهاش بپرسین میگن...دقیق نمی دونم


> جدا دندون بجنورد خیلی بده؟

----------

